# Hickoryneck Farm, It's second chance



## Hickoryneck (Sep 20, 2011)

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
        Virginia, USA . One day it's hot as all get out next its cool. One month drought next month  25" of rain 
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
        4 I have 2 kids 6 and 9. Married to my first and only boyfriend/love for almost 10 years now.
3.    How would you define your farm?
        My dream.
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
         Produce 100% of the food needed for my family and animals.
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
         Yes,Yes,Yes, I am a contractors daughter so I have skills 
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
         NO but hubby can.
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
          My father he is as bad as me we both love animals
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
          Hobby
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
         Goats,Poultry,Gardening I have the knowledge to handle it all but always want to learn more
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
         You never know what I might get in to 
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
          YES YES YES
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
          In my Farm dreaming of a bigger garden, orchard, herd and flock
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
         I can drive a tractor but don't stand in front of me, Hubby can drive any and everything
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
         From time to time yes. I love teaching children how to make things it is a useful skill that is lost in this modern world
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
         Yes. I have 8 Dairy Goats,100 Chickens,7 Turkeys, 27 Ducks, 2 Geese, 15 Guineas, 3 Rabbits, A feeder pig  2 dogs and 4 cats.
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
         I own one but the tools are missing . If I had the tools I could figure it out
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
         YES. Everything edible 
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
          Yes. Bait.
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
          We own 8.55 acres in the country 
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
         I am a expert in my own world 
21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
          Poultry
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
          I believe there should be a degree in common sense many people I know need to take that one. I have no use for skoolen  
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
         Yes I love working with wood 
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
         Yes I am very interested in herbal medicine for people and critters 
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
         Here!
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
          We have in the past used wood stoves, and we built an outside firepit grill thing for cooking the food taste so good and it is nice not having to buy charcoal or       propane
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
          The Charmed Witches(my favorite show I watch all the reruns) 
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
          My children are, Hubby tolerates them for me (sure sign of true love) but they are growing on him
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
          NO I do not like cooking. Yes, Yes, Yes.
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
          I have had many best. And a few worst but the worst of the worst was when I was 11 I once had some Rosecomb Bantams I loved them so much and showed them they were my favorites well one day something chewed through 1/2" plywood and killed them all it broke my heart I can't bring myself to buy any more rosecombs
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
          Yes we hunt alot we have one freezer that is mostly deer meat. and I will forage for stuff to feed my critters
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
           I have many old school skills that most people my age never even think of
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
          Yes I do and enjoy it 
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
          No but it a dream of mine wish we could afford to go off the grid 
35    What is on your to do list?
          Oh my that's a big one don't know were I would start
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
         No but it's the goal
37.   In what do you trust?
         My family and god
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
        I fix everything I can when ever I can
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
         I don't know I've always had animals so don't notice any difference


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 20, 2011)

The reason I titled this post Hickoryneck farm It's second chance is because I grew up here my parents bought this place when I was born and I grew up here raising Dairy/meat/mini goats and every kind of poultry rabbits pot bellied pigs etc. I moved away from home 10 years ago and my little sister a few years later my parents tried to keep things going here but it got to be a bit much for them they wanted to leave and talked about selling it to me but felt tied down then on 4-3-10 my sister was getting married we were all at the church 4 miles away the wedding was over and everyone headed down stairs for the reception then I got the call that my parents house was on fire it burnt to the ground everything was gone. It was a rough couple of months my hubby and I worked here every day sifting through the ashes and then cleaning up the debris. Well my parents couldn't start over here so they sold it to us we bought a new trailer and have been remodeling the barns fixing fences etc. it has been a unique experience and we are all happier now in our new lives my parents are traveling and enjoying not being tied down. I am so happy to have this place and my husband is helping me to make it the way I always dreamed it could be I love that my children can grow up playing in the same stream and fields I did as a child


----------



## kstaven (Sep 22, 2011)

Some times great blessings come from what appears to be a disaster at the time. Sounds like more of a new beginning than a second chance.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 22, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> Some times great blessings come from what appears to be a disaster at the time. Sounds like more of a new beginning than a second chance.


X2


----------



## elevan (Sep 22, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> kstaven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


Looking forward to reading your journal


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 26, 2011)

I wrote a big reply the other day and must have pushed the wrong button . 

Spent this weekend cleaning my coops and separated the breeds back out so I can see if I need to sell any more birds. Cleaned out the hay feeder and hubby used the tractor to clean under it and moved the big pile of sticks that we stacked up after the hurricane came through. The goat pens are handleing the rains well but the poor ducks and chickens I am going to get sand for the chicken runs and mulch for the duck runs. We cleaned the Pig pen on friday and it now looks just as bad as it did so we are planning on getting wood chips to fill it up so hopefully the poor pig can have a dry place this winter I am so glad we built the pen with a large gate so the tractor could get in to clean it out only took 15 mins  . A friend gave me her Muscovy ducks and I am still alive  I thought for sure I would get shot by my husband but he took it well He didn't like my 2 bunnies I bought last weekend though he chewed me out for that one :/ . It seems I get in lots of trouble for bringing home critters I went in february to buy a goat kid and came home with 2 I told hubby the second was a valentine's day gift for him he didn't buy that story at all. I went to a poultry swap in April and it would have been a very profitable day if I hadn't bought a goat there too. I'm sure none of you have ever done that . I love my creatures so much I really do believe that animals are the best therapist in the world I mean who can't be happy holding a new born goat kid. I also think raising animals as a child helped prepare me for motherhood I know it may sound weird. 

I am hoping things will dry out here so I can finish painting my barns we didn't do any painting this summer because it was so hot I have 3 barns that are painted on 2 or 3 sides (the ones that face the house) and it would be nice to finish them


----------



## daisychick (Sep 26, 2011)

I am sure you aren't the only one on here that brings home extra critters.    I always "talk" the husband into 1 new animal and then I come home with 2 or 3 and simply explain how it was a "better deal" money wise if I got more than one.  He pretends to believe me.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 27, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I am sure you aren't the only one on here that brings home extra critters.    I always "talk" the husband into 1 new animal and then I come home with 2 or 3 and simply explain how it was a "better deal" money wise if I got more than one.  He pretends to believe me.


I called him from the swap in april and said a friend had some kids for sale and asked if he would kill me if I bought one he said he would have to think about so I told my friend I was good and walked straight over to buy one . I have actually bought a lot of chickens this year and he doesn't even know since I have so many I just snuck the new ones in, I did get caught when I ordered some ducklings they were here for 2 months and he just thought they were pekins then one day he noticed they were not white I was caught and he chewed me out but since my critters are paying for them selves he can't say but so much and mostly just rolls his eyes


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 1, 2011)

We finally got the sand for the chicken runs it is great not one speck of mud in sight I have down a 4" layer of it. 

I have to mix goat feed today and clean out my milk barn  not my favorite thing to do but it must be done.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 1, 2011)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I am sure you aren't the only one on here that brings home extra critters.    I always "talk" the husband into 1 new animal and then I come home with 2 or 3 and simply explain how it was a "better deal" money wise if I got more than one.  He pretends to believe me.


Yeah, women always bringing home extra animals.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 5, 2011)

My addiction is getting out of control My mom said that my dad can get a Jersey calf from a friend the guy said come pick out anyone you want and instead of laughing and saying what would I do with a cow I said hmm I wonder if I have enough room for a cow . I need help I guess it's a good thing my husband isn't an animal person so he can keep me some what in line


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds like you need a cow to round out your animals. Besides who ever heard of a farm with out a cow.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 5, 2011)

I understand.  Hubby keeps telling me when I bring animals to a sale I am supposed to come home with FEWER than I left with, not more.  What kind of sense does that make?  The last poultry swap I sold all my chickens and was wondering if hubby woudl kill me if I brought home some peacocks.  I almost had myself convinced to buy them.  After all, I would still be comming home with fewer birds, I left with 20 chickens and there were only 3 peacocks.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Hickoryneck Farm


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## Hickoryneck (Aug 16, 2012)

Sorry it has been so long since I last logged into this site I missed it and will try to be more active on here  Thank you all for the holiday wishes ours was nice I hope you'll was as well 

It has been a busy year I hatched so many birds I lost track and sold a ton of them. 
My Goats all kidded with ease and I sold all the kids but one little rotten Alpine Lamanche cross I can't help it she is so cute. 
We processed our hog in Feb and bought another in May she is growing well but we have been going thru the pork in the freezer so fast since it taste so good I think we will have to start raising two hogs a year.
I have two young rabbits I raised that are butchering size so I am going to do them in soon to see if we like Rabbit if we do then their mom will be bred again and I might bring home a new rabbit next month from the big swap to grow the herd  .
We have been getting a good amount of rain so my garden has done great the only bad thing was my Tomatoes were a total flop this year I think I planted them in poor soil they have all died and we barely got any tomatoes out of 10 plants.
With the looming high food prices I am talking hubby into buying a beef steer for the freezer I am making great head way if I can figure out where to put it .
I canned some Jam for the first time in many years it was fun and next year I am going to make my garden bigger so I will have lots to can, I am also hoping the fruits do well so they can be processed into more jam,jelly and preserves this year they did good but all the little people ate them  .


Well I better go for now have to clean house since we are getting new Carpet in the living room tomorrow I am really excited our current rug is light so my kids have stained it up but the new carpet is darker so should hide their messes plus it is being installed by a relative so is pretty cheap


----------



## Hickoryneck (Aug 28, 2012)

My new carpet is so pretty We love it 

I counted my birds this week and am making plans to sell some in a few weeks deep down I know I should sell more to help with the feed bill which is only going to grow but it's easier said then done when you're a crazy person like me 

My Kids start school next week wow this summer has flown by so fast  I hate when they go to school you would think after all these years I would not mind as much but with the bus ride then all day at school then ride home only to sit and do hours of home work I feel like they are barely even here except on weekends

My kids are acully with my parents right now they have been in the mountians for a week and are supposed to come home today then my parents will be here for awhile hopefully they don't drive me nuts  wish me luck


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Hickoryneck! Sounds like you've had a productive summer!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 28, 2012)

SOunds like a wonderful year!  We missed you.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 13, 2012)

Hay is on the ground it's about 4 acres geez where will I put it all 
Some relatives agreed to allow me to have a farmer cut their fields so I can have the hay it's Grass/Weed mix nothing special but it's hay and since I feed good feed and minerals my animals do well on it but he cut it yesterday and man oh man is it thick now I am freaking out worried it's going to be to much for me to handle But I guess it will all work out some how

There is a big swap this saturday and I really want to go but I don't have much to sell I am going to go over my list tonight and make the final list ( I make list it's my thing ) hopefully I can pull enough birds together to make the trip worthwhile


----------



## Hickoryneck (Sep 24, 2012)

The field really put out! 250 square bales and 6 round I sold 100 square bales and 2 of the rounds am trying to sell the other 4 I am pretty happy the squares sold as soon as I advertised them for sale and the rounds went to a neighbor who might buy the other 4 in the end the sold hay will cover the cost of baling making my hay free  Love how that worked out The goats like it and it turned out better then I thought it would.

I went to the swap I decided to sell more then I had first planned on I figured it was best to cut down to the minimum before winter came and I need the extra cash for stocking up on winter feed I sold most of the birds I took to sell the laying hens I was left with sold soon after so now all I have left now are roosters if someone wants to buy something if they don't sell they will hang out until they reach eating size. I bought a muscovy duck hen wish I had bought two  and I also bought my son a pair of pigeons they are supposed to be parlor tumblers but the one rolls like a parlor roller and the other rolls once then flys! What the heck he isn't real good at flying cant go over 5 foot high or fly to far off but he isn't supposed to be able to fly at all anyway my son loves them he comes home from school every day does his homework then puts his pigeons out in a bigger pen he says they need exercise he waters and feeds them I am very impressed he is 7 and is doing a great job I have never had to tell him once to go take care of them  His older sister has to be told all the time to clean her rabbits cage and water it.

I moved all my does in to the front field so they can be close to the buck hoping they start coming in heat soon so I can get them bred I am really excited about next years crop of kids and to see how my yearling freshen


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Hickoryneck!
Love your journal!
It is nice to know that I am not the only one who runs to town for supplies and "accidentaly" brings home 14 meat rabbits, or an extra pair of ducks!!!  
Lol, there are sooo many opportunities in this world that just fall into ones lap!!!!!


----------

